# CD got a new CD today



## Cat Dancer (Mar 20, 2009)

And I've been listening to the same song over and over and over again because I just LOVE it.  Is this a weird thing to do? :crazy:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*

..Depends...what's the CD? :lol:

And I am just teasing here - I do the same thing ALL the time.  I buy a CD for a particular song and listen to that song until I'm sick of it...


----------



## Halo (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*

I do that too.  I download it and then listen to it over and over (selecting repeat helps  )

What song is it may I ask?  My current favourite one is Goodbye You Suck by Shiloh :lol: :loveit:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*

 He he. Thanks. 

Goodbye You Suck sounds good. LOL. 

I'm kind of dorky. I listen to a lot of Christian music. The CD is by Tenth Avenue North called Over and Underneath and the song is By Your Side. It's just such a pretty, soothing song. 

I'm glad to hear I'm not alone.


----------



## Halo (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*

You are never alone 

I will have to check out that song for sure :2thumbs:


----------



## Retired (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*



> Is this a weird thing to do?



I do the same...in fact I have shortcuts to a few favorite tracks on my computer desktop, and play those over and over.

Same on the stereo system....bothers the hekc out of my wife though:red:


----------



## NicNak (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*

I do the same thing and it has bothered only a few people before :blush:

I listened to this Christian rock band for a while.  They are from Australia.  

This song was my favorite and I listened to it over and over again too.  It is an older song though.

YouTube - Newsboys - Hell is for Wimps - All I Can See

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

Now I am listening to this song over and over.:teehee:  I liked David Meece and Michael. W. Smith as well


----------



## Banned (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*



TSOW said:


> I do the same...in fact I have shortcuts to a few favorite tracks on my computer desktop, and play those over and over.
> 
> Same on the stereo system....bothers the hekc out of my wife though:red:


 
The times they are a-changin'...didn't know you could play 8-tracks on a computer :teehee:    :hide:


----------



## Banned (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*



Cat Dancer said:


> He he. Thanks.
> 
> Goodbye You Suck sounds good. LOL.
> 
> ...


 
I listen to alot of Christian music too...almost exclusively.  I've not heard of that song though, so now I have to try and find it so I can listen to it.


----------



## Jackie (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Got a new CD today*

I think its perfectly normal. I do it all the time


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2009)

Me too... especially if it has a great guitar solo...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 21, 2009)

Hee hee. Glad to know I'm not alone. 

And, hey, didn't somebody change the title? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2009)

:lol:  You've got a keen eye Cat Dancer - I hadn't noticed the title change. 



> Me too... especially if it has a great guitar solo...



Still listening to Jason Mraz..A lot of good guitar in there.


----------



## Meg (Mar 22, 2009)

I listen to a lot of Christian music too... I used to listen to the Newsboys all the time!  I tend to listen to Jars of Clay, Switchfoot, and Sons of Korah more now.  'Flood' by Jars of Clay was the song that I used to have on repeat constantly.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 22, 2009)

i think i know who changed the title.... someone with :adminpower: and who likes :spam:!


----------



## Halo (Mar 22, 2009)

At first I thought well the :adminpower: could be me but then when I saw the "likes :spam: " I knew that it definitely wasn't me :lol:

There is only one culprit


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2009)

:confidential:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 22, 2009)

> :confidential:



I think I'll let Mari handle the whole "smiley" situation here...


----------



## Retired (Mar 22, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> especially if it has a great guitar solo



And who is the greatest picker of them all?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahhh... difficult question because there are many: 

Eric Clapton, of course, and George Harrison. Mark Knopfler. Lindsey Buckingham. Zack Wylde. David Gilmour. Robbie Robertson. Jimi Hendrix.

Jimmy Page. Jeff Beck had his moments. Duane Allman. Brian May. Keith Richards, although he's getting a bit tired. Pete Townshend. Joe Perry. Prince. Neil Young at times. Joe Walsh. Jeff Healy. Jorma Kaukonen. Mike Campbell. Roger McGuinn.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 22, 2009)

Santana


----------



## Retired (Mar 22, 2009)

There may be some generational or even cultural biases in that selection, which may explain my unfamilarity with some of the names on your list of pickers...

OK for Eric Clapton, and Mark Knopfler for me, to which I would add Larry Carlton, Chet Atkins and Joe Pass.

Now the big question...if you had to keep just _one disc of one artist _while you were stranded on a island (with electricity, of course, to play the record) which artist would you keep?


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 22, 2009)

> (with electricity, of course, to play the record)



I think you're inviting a few comments on this Steve - kinda left yourself wide open :lol:...

As for the artist I'd pick...Probably Edith Piaf.


----------



## Retired (Mar 22, 2009)

> I think you're inviting a few comments on this Steve - kinda left yourself wide open



The electricity part was for the benefit of you young'uns...as for me, I have my _crank up _eight track player..:cool2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2009)

TSOW said:


> The electricity part was for the benefit of you young'uns...as for me, I have my _crank up _eight track player.



I would have thought you'd just plug into a USB port on your laptop and power the 8-track that way...


----------



## NicNak (Mar 22, 2009)

TSOW said:


> The electricity part was for the benefit of you young'uns...as for me, I have my _crank up _eight track player..:cool2:



I just pictured you on  a deserted island with your eight track player and strumming a Ukulele :teehee: under a palm tree


----------



## NicNak (Mar 22, 2009)

"everybody dance now!"  :teehee:


----------

